# First World Problems



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2012)

Just for you, JimG:

http://first-world-problems.com/

Some are pretty funny


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 19, 2012)

Is lack of 4GLTE service in the bathroom on there?  Because that's annoying.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2012)

No, but "I can't enjoy my beer in the garden because wi fi doesn't work out there" was.

Too funny.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2012)

The coffee urns in the kitchen closest to my office that have Starbucks nad Dunkin Donuts were both cold just now, and the only hot coffe was decaf. I had to brew a shot of espresso to put in the cup of decaf so I'd have a hot cup of coffee. plus, the hot water heater that serves the main coffee maker and the dishwasher is on the fritz, and keeps beeping.

/sadly, true story.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2012)

Which ski to bring to the mountain!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2012)

Which one of the 15 types of bacon does one buy while shopping in their local grocery store?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Which one of the 15 types of bacon does one buy while shopping in their local grocery store?



And, if you don't like ay of them, which of the other 25 stores near you do you go to?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> And, if you don't like ay of them, which of the other 25 stores near you do you go to?



I'd probably drive past the 37 coffee shops in the mile between that 1st grocery store and the next one that I'd go to simply because they have about 20 different types of sausage (most of whom are named after some 2nd or 3rd world country)   Or if I really wanted to be safe and not have the satellite radio in my car be obscured for about 5 seconds because I'd have to park in the 10 story parking garage near the "sausage" grocery store, I'd go an extra .25 miles out of my way (passing another 12 coffee shops, 3 dry cleaners and 9 ATM machines and 10 electric car charging spaces in the process) to go to a different parking lot where I might have to walk about 100 yards to get to that store.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I'd probably drive past the 37 coffee shops in the mile between that 1st grocery store and the next one that I'd go to simply because they have about 20 different types of sausage (most of whom are named after some 2nd or 3rd world country)   Or if I really wanted to be safe and not have the satellite radio in my car be obscured for about 5 seconds because I'd have to park in the 10 story parking garage near the "sausage" grocery store, I'd go an extra .25 miles out of my way (passing another 12 coffee shops, 3 dry cleaners and 9 ATM machines and 10 electric car charging spaces in the process) to go to a different parking lot where I might have to walk about 100 yards to get to that store.



You don't think you could get a better parking spot?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Were I work I was outside on NYC side walk today on my 15 minutes break siting on my own chair and the tenant complains to me that I should not sit their because their window is their but is a public sidewalk, WTF.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2013)

I can no longer find the deodorant I like. It's hard to tell people with my eyes that "I don't smell the way I want to".


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Edd said:


> I can no longer find the deodorant I like. It's hard to tell people with my eyes that "I don't smell the way I want to".



What is that lol?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2013)

Edd said:


> I can no longer find the deodorant I like. It's hard to tell people with my eyes that "I don't smell the way I want to".



:lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2013)

Seriously the oil prices are ridiculous.  Heating my ski house is making it hard to budget for the 4-mountain season pass.  So we are trying to cut some corners. My wife and drive separately to NH for the weekend so we don't have to wait around for each other.  I usually beat her there by about an hour.  I keep the thermostat way down at 74 until she gets there.  It's freezing, but gotta save somewhere!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Seriously the oil prices are ridiculous.  Heating my ski house is making it hard to budget for the 4-mountain season pass.  So we are trying to cut some corners. My wife and drive separately to NH for the weekend so we don't have to wait around for each other.  I usually beat her there by about an hour.  I keep the thermostat way down at 74 until she gets there.  It's freezing, but gotta save somewhere!



Just get rid of the house and sleep in your car, then 28 degree will be hot.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Seriously the oil prices are ridiculous.  Heating my ski house is making it hard to budget for the 4-mountain season pass.  So we are trying to cut some corners. My wife and drive separately to NH for the weekend so we don't have to wait around for each other.  I usually beat her there by about an hour.  I keep the thermostat way down at 74 until she gets there.  It's freezing, but gotta save somewhere!



I'm guessing then that midweek you started turning the hottub down to 102* instead of keeping it at 108* all week long


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing then that midweek you started turning the hottub down to 102* instead of keeping it at 108* all week long



Only in the guest hottub so far, but considering it for one of the main ones too.  Or I was thinking of getting a dedicated electric heater so I won't feel so bad about burning all that oil.


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2013)

Edd said:


> I can no longer find the deodorant I like. It's hard to tell people with my eyes that "I don't smell the way I want to".



this is tough, my deodorant is named matterhorn. i do love mountains but i've never been to the matterhorn, so i hope i smell USA correct.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2013)

octopus said:


> this is tough, my deodorant is named matterhorn. i do love mountains but i've never been to the matterhorn, so i hope i smell USA correct.



Matterhorn sounds manly. I've just finished a stick of Dove. That does not sound manly. 

I've been getting a different one each time for awhile now. I'm not sure what the proper etiquette is but I stand in the aisle popping off caps and smelling them. I feel weird doing that but its the only way to make an informed decision.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2013)

I would offer deodorant suggestions, but that doesn't seem all that manly.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2013)

octopus said:


> this is tough, my deodorant is named matterhorn. i do love mountains but i've never been to the matterhorn, so i hope i smell USA correct.



If it sounds manly enough, and isn't too un manly to give advice, my deodorant is named Alpine Rush, and since it's got a picture of some old sailor guy on the label, I figure that alone makes it a manly mans manly scent


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I would offer deodorant suggestions, but that doesn't seem all that manly.



See who's manly enough start a new thread with a poll of your favorite deodorant fragrance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> See who's manly enough start a new thread with a poll of your favorite deodorant fragrance.



Scented candles in Super 8 ,.and not be charged for it yet is always a plus.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2013)

Seeing this before Scotty's posts.



Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 13, 2013)

I want more atomic robots in my deodorant.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



That is my deodorant, and for those that may not know, that wording is actually on there. Funny, because the rest of the packaging is very basic/plain looking. I didn't even notice it for the longest time, but it cracked me up when I did.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the "Same Stuff! Different Label" part


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/middle-class-problems

I can't believe I bought a toaster with no bagel setting.


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2013)

Funny- the list reminded me that our cleaning ladies have changed (Our old one, Maria, went back to Colombia for surgery, and her sister took over, but then she stopped and it's two other ladies now), and we don't know what their names are. We usually write them a check, but my wife leaves the Pay TO field blank because she doesn't know their names.

I just went to the bank website to look at the images of the checks to see what name they write in, and they're all blank! Crazy that the bank will cash a blank check, but then, I guess there's no particular reason why they wouldn't. As long as it matches our signature and we don't complain, who cares who it's made out to?

Trouble is, I still don't know my cleaner's name...


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/middle-class-problems
> 
> I can't believe I bought a toaster with no bagel setting.



That was the best of the bunch.  I love the pictures they put with them.



ctenidae said:


> Funny- the list reminded me that our cleaning ladies have changed (Our old one, Maria, went back to Colombia for surgery, and her sister took over, but then she stopped and it's two other ladies now), and we don't know what their names are. We usually write them a check, but my wife leaves the Pay TO field blank because she doesn't know their names.
> 
> I just went to the bank website to look at the images of the checks to see what name they write in, and they're all blank! Crazy that the bank will cash a blank check, but then, I guess there's no particular reason why they wouldn't. As long as it matches our signature and we don't complain, who cares who it's made out to?
> 
> Trouble is, I still don't know my cleaner's name...



Sounds like the making for an episode of Seinfeld


----------



## Edd (May 10, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/middle-class-problems
> 
> I can't believe I bought a toaster with no bagel setting.



Harsh. Call me if you need to talk.


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/middle-class-problems
> 
> I can't believe I bought a toaster with no bagel setting.



Hehe


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

http://www.prankpack.com/buy/iarm-prank-pack-fake-gift-box-3370.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2013)

spilled offee on y laptop keyboard and now a bunh of letters don't work  i tried to use y bakup but all of a sudden the sreen started ating up


----------



## Geoff (Jul 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> spilled offee on y laptop keyboard and now a bunh of letters don't work  i tried to use y bakup but all of a sudden the sreen started ating up



Winner!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2014)

Hotel Room Televisions.........specifically, the lack of onscreen guides and that it takes about 2.35 seconds to change channels.  

You would think that because I'm old enough to remember no cable, having rabbit ears with tinfoil affixed, only 4 channels and the remote control was ME as in, "son, go change the channel," that I'd have some patience for the slow clicking experience.  I don't.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2014)

^ I have dish network and it takes about that long to change channels. That and the fact that informercial channels are in my guide make channel surfing a PIA

Best one I saw so far

"I have too much chips for my dip, but if I open more dip, I’ll have too much dip for my chips"


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> "I have too much chips for my dip, but if I open more dip, I’ll have too much dip for my chips"



That's a problem along the lines of too many hot dogs, not enough buns paradox frequently encountered in life.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2014)

Chips, hotdogs...
It's like when you have too much cereal left for one bowl, but not enough for two. So, you either make one regular bowl and get called a jerk for not leaving enough for another, or make one big bowl and get called a pig for eating all the cereal.

There's just no winning. And don't even start me on ice cream.

/totally agree on the hotel TVs. ATT U-verse lets you delete channels form the guide. Awesome feature.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2014)

We have come to no reasonable reconciliation on ice cream etiquette in our home.  To preserve the marriage, there is her ice cream and there is mine.


----------



## Edd (Sep 15, 2014)

Considering getting a sound pedestal (as opposed to a sound bar) for my living room TV.  The TV is maybe 6 years old and may not pair easily with the sound system so that I can use one remote between them. 

I've spent the last hour reading both manuals online trying to guess if it will work but it's a crapshoot at best. 

If it doesn't, that means another remote in the room. Basically, it would be the worst thing to ever happen to me.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Hotel Room Televisions.........specifically, the lack of onscreen guides and that it takes about 2.35 seconds to change channels.
> 
> You would think that because I'm old enough to remember no cable, having rabbit ears with tinfoil affixed, only 4 channels and the remote control was ME as in, "son, go change the channel," that I'd have some patience for the slow clicking experience.  I don't.



Even worse is when a hotel doesn't have the lodge net service! Then I actually have to find the hotel's remote rather than just using the lodge net app on my phone to change the channel!!

Major 1st world travesty there!!  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Sep 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> We have come to no reasonable reconciliation on ice cream etiquette in our home.  To preserve the marriage, there is her ice cream and there is mine.



Just don't touch my Chocolate Fudge Brownie!!


----------



## HD333 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cleaners are late, and I have to poop, I don't want to be on the thrown as they come in or leave them with a gross smelling bathroom....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Cleaners are late, and I have to poop, I don't want to be on the thrown as they come in or leave them with a gross smelling bathroom....



Aw, man, that's the worst.


----------



## jimk (Sep 16, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Aw, man, that's the worst.



Concur.
Deserves own thread:  First Grade Problems:wink:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Cleaners are late, and I have to poop, I don't want to be on the thrown as they come in or leave them with a gross smelling bathroom....


Blumpkin?


----------



## HD333 (Sep 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Blumpkin?


My name is nor George Costanza....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2014)

When some unknown person in your office mixes together the peanut M&M's with the Almond M&M's in the same container and you've got one employee with a peanut allergy and one with a tree nut allergy!   Just means us non nut allergic types win!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2014)

My wife's upset because I'm going with my son and one of his classmates and his dad on the boat Saturday, but our nanny wanted to go on the boat on Sunday, but that would mean I'm gone on the boat two days, when she can't really go because our daughter doesn't like wearing a life vest. 

The real problem is, I haven't had a chance to go to the beer store, and I really don't have enough beer at home for two boat trips.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> My wife's upset because I'm going with my son and one of his classmates and his dad on the boat Saturday, but our nanny wanted to go on the boat on Sunday, but that would mean I'm gone on the boat two days, when she can't really go because our daughter doesn't like wearing a life vest.
> 
> The real problem is, I haven't had a chance to go to the beer store, and I really don't have enough beer at home for two boat trips.



1st world solution - your son's classmates Dad should bring PLENTY of GOOD beer on the boat on Saturday!  Either that or a shoreline area package store needs to offer a boat delivery service!  Since back in the day when me and a few friends used to spend our pre-kid summer weekends and evening water skiing and wake boarding (OK mainly drinking on my friends ski boat) we many times over discovered the incredible disruption of having to weigh the anchor, come to shore and then send someone in the boat on a packie run down the street from the launch when we found out that what we thought was PLENTY of boating beer, turned out to not be enough! :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2014)

drjeff said:


> 1st world solution - your son's classmates Dad should bring PLENTY of GOOD beer on the boat on Saturday! Either that or a shoreline area package store needs to offer a boat delivery service! Since back in the day when me and a few friends used to spend our pre-kid summer weekends and evening water skiing and wake boarding (OK mainly drinking on my friends ski boat) we many times over discovered the incredible disruption of having to weigh the anchor, come to shore and then send someone in the boat on a packie run down the street from the launch when we found out that what we thought was PLENTY of boating beer, turned out to not be enough! :lol:



I have no faith in his beer tastes, unfortunately. I hate running out of beer.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I have no faith in his beer tastes, unfortunately. I hate running out of beer.



Ooh! One of "those" people!   I hate when someone brings some beer over to my house, and I see that it's cr@p, and then out of politeness, choke down a quick swig of it, then quickly, with that beer in hand, excuse myself to the bathroom, and dump the rest of the beer, and then go get something I actually want to drink out of my beer stash!!

You Cten, definitely have a SERIOUS 1st world problem this weekend!   May you not end up contemplating having to drink bilge water since it might very well taste better than bad beer!


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 19, 2014)

There's a direct correlation to my willingness to drink crap beer and the amount of money I paid for said beer.


----------

